
Show HN: 7 Cheatsheets for Python, JS, and More, Built with Markdown and LaTeX - michaelpb
https://github.com/kickstartcoding/cheatsheets
======
michaelpb
Just thought I'd share these cheatsheets I wrote for the Python and React.js
coding courses I teach in Oakland (Kickstart Coding). They are designed to
look good when printed. My students have found them useful so I thought I'd
share them with all.

Hopefully the cheatsheets will be useful, and perhaps even the build-scripts
and templates will be useful for writing your own cheatsheets in Markdown.

* Topics covered: Python, Django, HTML, Bash, Git, JavaScript, React

* How it's built: These cheatsheets are written originally in Markdown, converted into LaTeX using pandoc and a custom pandoc LaTeX template (very messy), and then generates the PDF. All this is tied together using a (also messy) Bash script "build.sh".

~~~
app4soft
> These cheatsheets are written originally in Markdown

And why there are NO cheatsheet for Markdown? ;)

